# Working Goats across the pond



## Shas (Oct 7, 2010)

http://translate.google.ca/translat...h?q=Lightfoot+Packgoats&hl=en&biw=997&bih=699

Here is a page about working goats in Europe.
Lots of photos, some of which you've never seen before.
I posted the URL for the English translation.
If you prefer the German version, use this
http://www.working-goats.de/


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

thanks for posting my website here. If there are question, just ask them.


----------



## Shas (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi, Sabine

You know, after I posted that link,
I was reading various posts here
and I began to wonder if that might be your page.
Well, I do try to make all the newbie mistakes as I go along :=)

I like your web page a lot.
You've put a lot of work into it.
Gut gemacht!


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

LOL.... don't worry Shas, it will take some time to get to know everyone who is here. 

Sabine, I always wondered why you don't have your web address in your signature line? May as well get as much exposure as you can!


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi Rex,

yes, I could change that


----------

